# Salah ad un passo dal Liverpool.



## admin (31 Maggio 2017)

Secondo quanto riportato da BeinSport, l'attaccante egiziano della Roma, Salah, è ad un passo dal trasferimento in Inghilterra, al Liverpool. Il procuratore del giocatore sarebbe già in Inghilterra per chiudere l'operazione. La Roma dovrebbe incassare una cifra vicina ai 50 milioni.


----------



## admin (31 Maggio 2017)

Si libera un posto per la prossima Champions


----------



## mefisto94 (31 Maggio 2017)

Pazzesco.

Il giocatore è bravo ma 50 mln...questi ci rifanno la squadra.

Con quei soldi prendono Gomez, Pellegrini e Politano.


----------



## Tifo'o (31 Maggio 2017)

Di franceso più la squadra smantellata 

Ottimo..

Juve
Inter
Napoli 
Milan


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Maggio 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Pazzesco.
> 
> Il giocatore è bravo ma 50 mln...questi ci rifanno la squadra.
> 
> Con quei soldi prendono Gomez, Pellegrini e Politano.


Così fanno il Romuolo.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (31 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da BeinSport, l'attaccante egiziano della Roma, Salah, è ad un passo dal trasferimento in Inghilterra, al Liverpool. Il procuratore del giocatore sarebbe già in Inghilterra per chiudere l'operazione. La Roma dovrebbe incassare una cifra vicina ai 50 milioni.



uh mamma, incassano una cifra importante che probabilmente gli permettere di tenere i top, ma che perdita da parte loro. Un giocatore che da solo poteva spaccare la partita.

Chissà chi prenderanno per sostituirlo. Perotti gioca a sinistra, El Shaarawy sarebbe adattato a destra e il Papu di cui si parla gioca anche lui a sinistra. Potrebbero alzare Florenzi ma dubito non prendano un esterno di ruolo.


----------



## BossKilla7 (31 Maggio 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Pazzesco.
> 
> Il giocatore è bravo ma 50 mln...questi ci rifanno la squadra.
> 
> Con quei soldi prendono Gomez, Pellegrini e Politano.



3 fenomeni insomma


----------



## mandraghe (31 Maggio 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Pazzesco.
> 
> Il giocatore è bravo ma 50 mln...questi ci rifanno la squadra.
> 
> Con quei soldi prendono Gomez, Pellegrini e Politano.



Mah, cedere il loro secondo giocatore più forte per prendere quei tre sarebbe un downgrade importante. 

Se poi cedono uno tra Manolas e Rudiger ecco che son pronti per ridimensionarsi. 

Finché la Roma continuerà a cedere i suoi giocatori più forti sarà dura per loro diventare un grande club.


----------



## mefisto94 (31 Maggio 2017)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> 3 fenomeni insomma



3 giocatori molto adatti alla filosofia di gioco dell'allenatore. 

(non che Salah fosse un fenomeno poi)



mandraghe ha scritto:


> Mah, cedere il loro secondo giocatore più forte per prendere quei tre sarebbe un downgrade importante.
> 
> Se poi cedono uno tra Manolas e Rudiger ecco che son pronti per ridimensionarsi.
> 
> Finché la Roma continuerà a cedere i suoi giocatori più forti sarà dura per loro diventare un grande club.



Penso che Rudiger vada all'inter, e tengono tutti gli altri.

Secondo me hanno ancora tanti giocatori di valore, e che si conoscono. La differenza la farà l'allenatore, che deve valorizzarli più di quello che hanno fatto finora.


----------



## kollaps (31 Maggio 2017)

Raga é palese... Di Francesco si porta Berardi


----------



## Ragnet_7 (31 Maggio 2017)

Secondo me dopo lui non cederanno più nessuno. Ricordiamoci che hanno anche i soldi della qualificazione in CL.


----------



## admin (31 Maggio 2017)

Salah è uno che in Italia spacca le difese avversarie come pochi altri.

Perdita gravissima per loro. Meglio per noi.


----------



## Aragorn (31 Maggio 2017)

Il motivo per cui (se si lavora bene) basteranno un paio d'anni per scalzare Roma e Napoli è proprio questo: al contrario della Juve perdono sempre dei pezzi, i quali non sempre vengono adeguatamente sostituiti.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (31 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da BeinSport, l'attaccante egiziano della Roma, Salah, è ad un passo dal trasferimento in Inghilterra, al Liverpool. Il procuratore del giocatore sarebbe già in Inghilterra per chiudere l'operazione. La Roma dovrebbe incassare una cifra vicina ai 50 milioni.



Pazzi ma Pazzi ha cedere Salah 
poi se non è un fenomeno questo !?
guarda dei Van Basten non ce ne sono in giro


----------



## Z A Z A' (31 Maggio 2017)

Cambiano allenatori e dirigenti, ma la Rometta rimane la Rometta.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (31 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Salah è uno che in Italia spacca le difese avversarie come pochi altri.
> 
> Perdita gravissima per loro. Meglio per noi.



Gravissima Perdita anche per i Fantallenatori 
se non c'era il goal c'era assist oppure tutte e 2 XD


----------



## Now i'm here (31 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da BeinSport, l'attaccante egiziano della Roma, Salah, è ad un passo dal trasferimento in Inghilterra, al Liverpool. Il procuratore del giocatore sarebbe già in Inghilterra per chiudere l'operazione. La Roma dovrebbe incassare una cifra vicina ai 50 milioni.



50 mln sono una bella cifra, però allo stesso tempo è una grossa perdita. 

dobbiamo approfittarne per scalare posizioni.


----------



## kolao95 (31 Maggio 2017)

50 milioni per Salah sono tanti, troppi.. con Klopp peró lo vedo alla grande.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (31 Maggio 2017)

il neo direttore sportivo giallorosso Monchi
rischia grosso, sicuri che sa come la tifoseria a Roma ?


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (31 Maggio 2017)

La cifra non è così sproporzionata considerando quanto è forte e quanto è decisivo. La Roma fa un errore colossale a cederlo. Per me è tra i migliori esterni in circolazione e la Roma di certo non potrà permettersi uno più forte di lui. Lo considero un colpaccio del Liverpool se tutto va in porto.


----------



## AntaniPioco (31 Maggio 2017)

Ma perché la Roma ogni volta che può fare un salto di qualità deve fare queste rivoluzioni?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (31 Maggio 2017)

Se no rischia di vincere il campionato


----------



## Igniorante (1 Giugno 2017)

Benissimo, stanno facendo harakiri...ora ci vorrebbe anche qualche passo falso del Nabbule


----------



## juventino (1 Giugno 2017)

Perdita gravissima se confermata.


----------



## fabri47 (1 Giugno 2017)

E poi ti chiedi perchè la Roma non vince mai nulla. Fa i grandi acquisti dopo aver ceduto i loro giocatori migliori. Una grande deve tenersi quelli e quelli.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (1 Giugno 2017)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Ma perché la Roma ogni volta che può fare un salto di qualità deve fare queste rivoluzioni?



perchè il budget è limitato, se non aumenti le entrate sei costretto a vendere i migliori ogni volta


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Giugno 2017)

E c'è davvero qualcuno che pensa di non arrivare davanti a 'sti peracottari?


----------



## The Ripper (1 Giugno 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> E c'è davvero qualcuno che pensa di non arrivare davanti a 'sti peracottari?



loro venono Salah, noi Donnarumma.
C'è ancora un gap di una ventina i punti (o sono di più?) da colmare.
E non li colmi con Musacchioe e Kessie, se permetti.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Giugno 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> loro venono Salah, noi Donnarumma.
> C'è ancora un gap di una ventina i punti (o sono di più?) da colmare.
> E non li colmi con Musacchioe e Kessie, se permetti.


Con Musacchio e Rodriguez soltanto li colmi, fidati.


----------



## The Ripper (1 Giugno 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Con Musacchio e Rodriguez soltanto li colmi, fidati.



E Lapadula, Montolivo, Sosa, Abate, Storari e Suso? Se sei convinto tu...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Giugno 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> E Lapadula, Montolivo, Sosa, Abate, Storari e Suso? Se sei convinto tu...


Do per scontato che si farà il mercato che si deve fare, col colpo in attacco, con Kessié, con Biglia ecc.


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Giugno 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Do per scontato che si farà il mercato che si deve fare, col colpo in attacco, con Kessié, con Biglia ecc.



Non devi guardare al curriculum, ma alla funzionalità del progetto tecnico. Salah col 4-3-3 di Di Francesco non c'entra nulla, con questi soldi prendono giocatori più *utili*.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Giugno 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Non devi guardare al curriculum, ma alla funzionalità del progetto tecnico. Salah col 4-3-3 di Di Francesco non c'entra nulla, con questi soldi prendono giocatori più *utili*.


E perché Salah non c'entrerebbe?


----------



## Il Genio (1 Giugno 2017)

E' un affarone.
Per la Roma

Il giocatore è valido, per carità, ma da il meglio di sé in spazi larghi al punto che nelle partite in cui la Roma assediava l'area avversaria si è sempre visto molto poco.

La cifra penso sia drogata dal fatto che, come sembra, il Liverpool venderà Coutinho per un'altrettanta barca di soldi


----------



## Ragnet_7 (1 Giugno 2017)

Chi betta che Dzeko senza Salah il prossimo anno ritorna ad essere il bidone dell'umido che era lo scorso anno?


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Giugno 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> E perché Salah non c'entrerebbe?



Perchè è una seconda punta, da esterno fatica perchè non ha qualità per cucire il gioco.


----------



## The Ripper (1 Giugno 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Do per scontato che si farà il mercato che si deve fare, col colpo in attacco, con Kessié, con Biglia ecc.



devi dare anche per scontato che pure la Roma si rinforzerà. E credo bene come ogni anno (è una squadra che ha fatto quasi 90 punti eh!)


----------



## Black (1 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da BeinSport, l'attaccante egiziano della Roma, Salah, è ad un passo dal trasferimento in Inghilterra, al Liverpool. Il procuratore del giocatore sarebbe già in Inghilterra per chiudere l'operazione. La Roma dovrebbe incassare una cifra vicina ai 50 milioni.



valutazione esagerata come quasi tutte quelle che abbiamo visto fin'ora (Tielemans escluso). Questo è il destino della Roma, vendere i migliori per finanziarsi. Il meglio che possono permettersi è puntare ai primi 4 posti. Però con il ritorno di Milan e Inter ai vertici non sarà facile per loro...
Chissà se ora vendono anche uno tra Manolas e Nianggolan.

Mi sembra scontato che ora con Di Francesco arriva Berardi oltre a Pellegrini ed avanzano anche qualche spicciolo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Giugno 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> devi dare anche per scontato che pure la Roma si rinforzerà. E credo bene come ogni anno (è una squadra che ha fatto quasi 90 punti eh!)


La Roma non si è mai rafforzata da anni; infatti, per qualcuno buona che arriverà ci sono Salah e forse Nainggolan in partenza.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Giugno 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Perchè è una seconda punta, da esterno fatica perchè non ha qualità per cucire il gioco.


Ha giocato tanto da esterno.


----------

